# Any experience w/ Standard Process Supplements?



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi again,Sorry to keep posting but here I go-I went to see a chiropractic neurologist today for IBS-C and SIBO b/c I am desperate and will try anything.He suggested that I detox by using a juicer and a 21 day plan devised by a supplement company called Standard Process in order to build back up the lining of my stomach which in turn would promote an environment for "good" bacteria (I probably am explaining it incorrectly but I am tired). The program does make sense and doesn't seem too extreme but I am wary of having to buy supplements. Also, I had never even heard of a chiropractic neurologist prior to this and hoping that I am not wasting my time going down this path.My questions are these: 1) Does anyone have any experience good or bad withStandard Process supplements?2) Has anyone used a chiropractice neurologist before?Thanks so much for any insight anyone can give.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

feellikegivingup said:


> The program does make sense and doesn't seem too extreme but I am wary of having to buy supplements.


See entry no. 5: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry732076I had no idea when I first started supplementing just how good it was going to make me feel. Mark


----------



## boogannex (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I am a licensed Acupuncturist that practices nutrition and I only recommend Standard Process to my patients for several reasons... the main being that they are food based supplement....what does that mean you might ask? They are made from food (organic and highly monitored quality), not synthetically manufactured. Think about it, food was made for the human body. There are aspects to food that synthetic vitamins/minerals do not have. There is so much that we know, but also so much that we do not know and food is very complex, it may have vit C in it for example but there are also traces of vitamin, minerals, enzymes etc. that help the Vit C to be absorbed by the body.When you take a vitamin or mineral and you have a reaction, try taking less for a few days. Food based supplements are very therapeutic and you will find out. One reason you might have a reaction is that if you body is soooooo depleted, it will try to get all those nutrients in at once, really fast and it is like eating too much and then trying to digest. It is just too much too fast, which is why if you take a little less, your body can take it in and will not need as much when you increase the dose.I personally see a chiropractor (of which deals with neurology) and have had great results for years, there are many ways to address neurology and acupuncturist work also affects this aspect of the body. Not all Chiropractors are created equal however, just as in any profession, find one you like and trust and feel like you benefit from, if not, move on to try another. In fact one person might really like one therapist, but another might not like the same one, it can be very personal.At the present time, I have 3 IBS patients that are getting better with more diet info and a little bit of nutrition.Get Better and Stay Healthy!I have a blog where I have articles about health and healing etc... http://healthyhumanonline.blogspot.com/and a website: www.healingx.orgyou can email me directly if you have questions: [email protected]


----------

